# Can opener for removing rings off of canning jars?



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I have bad arthritis in my thumbs, and gripping a canning jar to remove the ring after processing (and cooling down, of course) is difficult. Most rings aren't bad, but every canner load seems to have two or three that seem welded on.

Can someone suggest a tool that will make removing jar rings easier?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, but an old fashioned beer bottle opener works best. Or the pointy end can opener that leaves a triangle hole in conventional can tops. Just don't pull up as hard.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am assuming the OP wants to keep the rings, not destroy them. 

Have you tried wearing rubber dish washing gloves when you try to remove the rings?


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> I am assuming the OP wants to keep the rings, not destroy them.
> 
> Have you tried wearing rubber dish washing gloves when you try to remove the rings?


Yes, I want to keep the rings.

I've tried using silicone pad that look kind of like shelf liner. They give me the grip, but the hard part for me in holding the jar with my left hand (worst thumb is on that hand). I hadn't thought of gloves before, I guess because they aren't something I usually use, but I'll give them a try, thanks! I just took two small turkeys out of the freezer that I got cheap for Thanksgiving and am going to can them in the next couple of days. I'll give the gloves a whirl then.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have the same problem and i use something like these> my wife bought the ones I have and they are a soft black mesh pattern and kinda rubbery. Great for bottles.
On my canning jars that are cooled, I wash real well and the ones that are hard to ope, I place a hot wet dishcloth on the top and it makes them easier to open.

We posted about the same time..............


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I have tried them all. This is the BEST one ever:

https://www.micromark.com/Jar-Opener-5-Inch-Dia-Capacity


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

These are really expensive, me and my step-sibblings all chipped in on one for my step mom and it WORKS! She has yet to find a jar that it couldn't open. If it will fit in it, this thing will open it!

https://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker...sr=8-23&swrs=391264289AAE9F0DF3EEA2AEAE9ED272


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

My first answer is to take it to my husband!
I also have the rubber cone thing of a bob and that sometimes works. I also sometimes use hot water, and that usually works, but it worries me that I might break the seal.
For the price and recc as the best evah, I think I need to get one of those micromark openers.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Breezy said:


> For the price and recc as the best evah, I think I need to get one of those micromark openers.


You won't regret it.

I bought mine at one of those Kitchen Outlet (factory outlet) stores, but they closed all of their stores a year or so ago.

Looks like Swing-A-Way makes them, too (cheaper):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Swing-A-Wa...862578?hash=item3659cd53f2:g:0UoAAOSwIM9ePyfv

ETA: I just checked mine and it's a Swing-A-Way brand.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

What we have always done - out of the canner and cooling - wait for them to “POP”. Then as soon as they are cool enough to handle we remove the rings and store them without. Never have a problem getting them off because they aren’t on there.

Also have to buy a lot less rings - reuse them right away for the next batch.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have one of these. Small and works great. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RWG848K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

po boy said:


> I have the same problem and i use something like these> my wife bought the ones I have and they are a soft black mesh pattern and kinda rubbery. Great for bottles.
> On my canning jars that are cooled, I wash real well and the ones that are hard to ope, I place a hot wet dishcloth on the top and it makes them easier to open.
> 
> We posted about the same time..............


Yes! Those are kind of like what I use for the top. I hear you on the cooled and washed jars, too. I do the hot water on the absolute worst ones, but I get impatient a lot of the time and it gets to be "I WILL get you off!" and I can't give up on the darned thing and it kills my hand. I don't know if I'm OCD or it's just a puppy with a root type of thing.

Thanks to all of the other people chiming in, too. Especially taking the time to put links to products. You've all made me think about this some more. What I really need is something that holds the base of the jar (where my bad left hand is) and maybe I need something like a oil filter wrench that holds the bottom while I turn the ring with the silicone pad . . . I'm going to have to think about this, because obviously my thumbs aren't going to get better.


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Jennifer L. said:


> ....... maybe I need something like a oil filter wrench that holds the bottom while I turn the ring with the silicone pad . . . I'm going to have to think about this, because obviously my thumbs aren't going to get better.



I thought about a set of adjustable strap oil filter wrenches. The largest might fit a half gallon and the smaller 
one for the rings. 
Mine are a bright yellow plastic with a reinforced rubber strap, perfect for working with the glass jars. 
They came as a set. 

Good luck


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

I had a Black and Decker like in post #7... I guess it went when I sold the lake place.. 

It came from a thrift store, and I will find one again eventually.. Like said, anything that would fit in it would open.. 
Worked great..

Auto, farm store rubber strap set for odd size things..


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

https://black-and-decker.can-opener.org/black-and-decker-lids-off-automatic-jar-opener.html

I have the Black & Decker opener, a gift from my son. It works great. The prices are less at the Black & Decker website.
I usually run some hot water over the ring & try that first.


----------



## Lavendergrl (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, love these ideas!
I read on another forum that the Tattler lid remover is great, too.
I don't have trouble with rings, but removing the actual lid drives me crazy.


----------



## Papa Moa (May 16, 2020)

I use a strap wrench from Harbor Freight, a little hard to get used to, but great leverage for weak hands.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Lavendergrl said:


> I don't have trouble with rings, but removing the actual lid drives me crazy.


I just use the blunt end of an old fashion bottle opener to flip the lid off without damaging it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Has anyone used this kind of opener? I was thinking that it would be nice to have mounted on the bottom of the cupboard so that I don't have to clutter up another drawer or spend time looking for a hand held opener.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07LFJ6RV...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------

